# Iberian Peninsula



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

FREE CAMPING SPOTS IN NORTH/NORTH WEST SPAIN
JUNE 2005

Here is a selection of free camping places that we found suitable for
overnight stops on our recent tour of the Iberian Peninsular. We either
night stopped or had lunch/siesta in all of these places. We did the trip in
the first three weeks in June 2005.

We were very surprised by the very few motorhomes that were about at this
time of the year. The Spanish were out in force at the weekends but mid week
it was very quiet. The one exception was Cape Finisterre where there were
several vans and many visitors.
Many nights we were camped by ourselves.

CAMPOSANCOS.
Parking at the ferry terminal. There is a very cheap (Euro 5.80) 15 minute
ferry from Caminna (Portugal) to Camposancos (Spain).

ALDAN HARBOUR.
Parking in harbour area.

CAPE CORRUBED.
Parking area around lighthouse.

PUNTA LOURA.
Parking by lighthouse, very remote area.

CAPE FINISTERRE.
Parking by lighthouse. Could be a problem in the wet. There is a large
tarmac car park on the right one kilometre before the lighthouse.

CAPE VILAN.
Parking in lighthouse car park, very remote.

CEDEIRA.
Parking in port car park.

SAN ANDRES DU TEIXIDO.
Parking in view point area over looking village.” Do not drive into village”


PORTO DE ESPASANTE.
Parking on harbour area.

PORTO DE BARES.
Free campsite (except July/August) on harbour area. Many static vans left on
site. Water available.

PORTO DO BARQUEIRO.
Parking on harbour.


GONCHA DE ARTEDO.
Parking area behind beach.

EL PUNTAL.
Car parking bays on estuary road.

TAZONES.
Very picturesque village/harbour. Parking in car park on approach to village


SAN VICENTE DE LA BARQUERA.
Parking on “Playas” at eastern end of town. Can be very crowded/noisy at
weekends and in July/August.

PLAYA OYANBRE.
Parking in beach car park.

SAUNCES.
Punta del Dichoso, parking in car park area.

QUEJO.
Parking in harbour area/car park.

AJO.
Parking in beach and picnic area car park. Water available.

DUESO.
Parking on rough ground behind sand dunes. Beware of patches of soft sand.

All of the above places can be found on Michelin maps 441 & 442.

A8 MOTORWAY.
The Spanish are slowly extending westwards the A8 motorway from the
French/Spanish border to La Coruna. It has presently reached the town of
Gijon. There is a 22 kilometre break just west of San Vicente de la Barquera
It’s “Peage/Toll” from the border to Bilbao then the remainder is toll
free. Service areas are few and far between the further west you travel.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don,

Superb - thanks for that as I'm going that way in September.

Nobby


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don,
we to are going that way in Sept. Maybe we will meet somewhere en route Nobby?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Don, useful info, I've forwarded it to nmj1953, he's in that area next week

Dave


----------

